# Begrudgingly looking into neutering Blaze at 18 mos



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok had the 'Talk' with our vet only because we have no boarding facility close by that will accept a dog that isn't spayed or neutered. And after having a family emergency happen and having to add more stress to our situation I've come to terms with neutering Blaze. My question is re statement vet made that post op Blaze will have excess skin for quite awhile. How obvious is this. I've never waited to neuter before. She said she will not excise the excess skin. It just slowly shrinks over time. But wanted me aware of this as a recent client was aghast at the sight of empty baggage! Comments please. What have you seen or experienced. 
Thanks


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Nico's bestie Winston has what we all call his "pancake". It is no more unsightly than Nico's testes IMO (and it is much smaller/less noticeable). Just a different look for you to get used to!
What is your main concern with regards to the excess skin? I doubt the other dogs at the park will tease him about it


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the sac of skin it will shrivel up so you will barely notice it. I had my Gt Dane neutered at 3 and was surprised to see the scrotum still there. He had no stitches and it healed very quickly and within a short period of time the sac had shrunk to a third of it's original size.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> I wouldn't worry about the sac of skin it will shrivel up so you will barely notice it. I had my Gt Dane neutered at 3 and was surprised to see the scrotum still there. He had no stitches and it healed very quickly and within a short period of time the sac had shrunk to a third of it's original size.


I think you'll find it makes a nice little 'Purse'......

Ideal for poo bag storage!!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## i_owe (Jul 3, 2013)

Miles was done about a year ago and still brings his murse with him everywhere. It has shrunk a little bit over the year.


----------

